# New reviews at The LED Museum (Part 5)



## The_LED_Museum

Continued from here...


New evaluation: Executive Style Pen w/Laser







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/penlas20.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0624 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Santa's Outhouse






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/santas.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0717 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete! 
Hippo Birdy To Me!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The_LED_Museum said:


> I've heard (from "the horse's mouth" as it were) that the 5mm NUV LEDs are going to be replaced with two ~254nm fluorescent light bulbs sometime in the not-too-distant future.



This move makes a lot of sense, as there are stamps that are coated with phosphors that _only_ react to shortwave UV. I believe this is done to enable sorting machines to differentiate between different classes of stamps.

A long time ago I remember that "air mail" stamps were coated with a phosphor that would produce a bright but extremely brief flash of phosphorescence (after-glow) when a shortwave UV source was turned on and then off. I was experimenting with one of those stamps under an unfiltered shortwave UV germicidal lamp to see if I could see the phosphorescence. I recall that the only way that I could see the flash was if I closed my eyes, turned the UV lamp off and then opened my eyes at the _exact moment_ that the lamp extinguished, then I saw a flash that was less than a half-second in duration.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Santa's Outhouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/santas.htm
> 
> {_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0717 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!
> Hippo Birdy To Me!!!



Are those incandescent grain-of-wheat bulbs on the unit or LEDs?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

As far as I'm able to determine, they're grain-of-wheat incandescent bulbs, not LEDs as the catalogue indicated - and why I purchased the silly thing to begin with. :green:
I just now examined it very closely, and yes, they're incandescents, not LEDs.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Oh well, it's still very colorful anyway! Hmm, also wondering about the tp being on the outside.... remind me never to shake Santa's hand! :laughing:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Rubik's Revolution






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/rubiks.htm


----------



## Sgt. LED

I found your website years ago about 2001 at my friends house when I was looking for something to make my 3D Mag light run longer. That night I discovered LED's, thank you for that Craig Johnson. I just recently found CPF and now you again, full circle huh? Anyway keep up with the great work and thanks again!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Thank you very much for the fan mail!!! :thanks:
I never get tired of hearing positive things about me & my work!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Pet Safety Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/petblink.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0702 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Princess Wand






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/princess.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: "Woman's Leg" Nightlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/leglamp.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0700 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Oh that's funny! Do they also sell a miniature Red Rider BB Gun? :huh:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Pro III Tac-Fire Headlamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/proiii.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0652 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Norlite 19xLED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/norlite.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0535 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Flex Stand Hands-Free LED Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/tripod.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0550 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Xtreme Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/rsx.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0650 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Pathmarker






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/pamarker.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0712 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Blue Light Pen






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/bluelpen.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0607 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: LED Chevron Arrow Mat






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/chevron.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0546 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 2-in-1 Laser/8 LED Light







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/ctdlf.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0648 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Halloween Necklaces w/Flashing Light & Sound






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/lsneck.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0600 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Arc AAA UV






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/arcaaauv.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0543 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Spider Web Lights






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/spidweb.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0537 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New web page: http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/othruses.htm






Any ideas about how the bulb's filament is being shown here?
HINT: Go to the web page...I believe it is the shortest one I have written to date. The answer might surprise you.
I've been testing light bulbs this way for years; it was my sister that suggested that it be placed on the website :thumbsup:


----------



## III/V

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Transformers StarScream R/C Airplane
> 
> Nice! Was there any damage to the plane after the test flight in the parking lot?
> 
> Mark


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Eflare HZ510/HZ530






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/hz530.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0722 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Crazy Glow™ Wild Wafer™ Lites






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/cgwwl.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0657 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Orion LED Hat Clip Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/orion.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0544 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: LED Poinsettia Garland






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/garland.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0350 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Inova X03 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/x03.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0504 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Fighter Tiny Stainless Steel Cree 2-Mode LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/fighter.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: LED ''SIGNS'' Sign






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/signs.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Analogue Dragon LED Driver HPLS36-AP750






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/hpls36.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0439 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That last beamshot of the HPLS is cool. It's the first time I've seen the die pattern of a high power LED projected onto a wall.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The LED is driven with at least 500mA and the collimating lens is remarkably large, so it was really no big surprise when I fired it up and saw the LED die image on the door. :thumbsup:

The focus of the unit is adjustable; from a magnified die image to a large circle that is even too wide for the beam profile analyser to image.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Battery Powered LED Halloween Lights






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/hallstri.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Flashing Bike Lights






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/spoke.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0534 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Color-Changing Light Stick






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/ccls.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0508 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Philips LED Halloween Lights






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/hallstr2.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0456 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Christmas Light-Up Eraser







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/eraser.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0537 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Flashing Holiday Necklace






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/necklace.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0551 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## III/V

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Philips LED Halloween Lights
> 
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/hallstr2.htm


 
Our local Target has the Philips Christmas lights on the shelf. I picked up one multi-color set and they worked great. They look plenty bright to me. As soon as I have some extra $'s I am going to get more.

Mark


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 365nm High-Powered LED Retrofit






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/365.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Enchanted Fireflies











http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/fflies3.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0600 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Feit LED Nightlight Bulbs






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/fnl2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Cupreous 50mW CR2 Green Laser Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/cupreous.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Power Failure Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/spfl.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0548 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Christmas Carol Candle






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/candle3.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0709 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 9 Volt LED Torch Kit






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/9vtorch.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New web page: ATA Super High-Powered LEDs






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/ata.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0446 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Arc AAA-P DS Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/arcaaads.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Advancedmart UV Mag-Lite Retrofits






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/amuvmags.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0545 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Touch'N Lite






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/t-n-l.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0548 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: JDR High-Power 3W LED Light Bulb






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/jdrbulb.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0650 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

With those philips screws on the front, that thing looks like it might be moddable. What do you see inside if you take the screws out?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I see this:






A high-powered LED mounted at the bottom of an aluminum can.


----------



## geepondy

Craig is the output as blue as it appears in your photos. Looks pretty blue.



The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Arc AAA-P DS Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/arcaaads.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The beam does have a bluish center (characteristic of all Nichia white LEDs), but it's not quite as blue as the "wall at 10 feet" photograph makes it appear.


----------



## jzmtl

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Touch'N Lite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/t-n-l.htm
> 
> {_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0548 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!



So I take it gloved hands won't be able to operate the light?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Unfortunately, you are mainly correct here.
The only exception to this is if the finger of the glove you want to activate the light with is moistened - even a little spit will work in a pinch.

I just tested this by applying a small amount of saliva to my T-shirt, and it does indeed do the job here.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: AdvancedMart NIR LED Mag-Lite Retrofit







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/amirmag.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0620 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: True Green Laser Pen






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/dxgreen.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0618 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Viva Piñata™ Party Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/vppl.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0744 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Those are cute. The flashlight looks like it's small enough to be a choking hazard though. Do they mention this on the packaging?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

There is no choking hazard warning; the only warning that I could find is one that warns against staring directly into the LED; but I found its intensity low enough to negate that warning.
The instructional material states that it is for ages 3 and up.

I added an advisory re: the choking hazard on my web page; thank you!!! :thanks:
I've never had children, so that particular aspect of the product never even came to mind.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Thanks, Craig. Yeah, they don't look bright enough to shoot anyone's eyes out, and the colored paint doesn't seem to have that shiny lead-based look, so I'm hoping that it's acrylic. We've gotta wonder about everything these days.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Mini Dynamo






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/vmini.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0553 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: GE Soft White C5 LED Light Set






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/xmas16.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Rechargeable 16xLED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/rechledf.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0516 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: LED Flashing Glasses






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/lglasses.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0632 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: USB LED Christmas Tree (3)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/xmas17.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0600 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Laser Stars






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/lstars.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0609 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Hey, I saw the top of a famous LED guy's head at the end of the avi file for this product!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Gee, I wonder who that could have been. 
What would a "famous *LED* guy" be doing with something that lases?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Gatlight v3






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/gatlight.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0724 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Titanium EOS White Sapphire Prototype






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/eosproto.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## Lobo

Cool! Been looking forward to see reviews of this light for some time. Looks sweet indeed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Magnetic ''2008'' Flashing Pin






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/2008.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Power Pod






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/powerpo2.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0507 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Pivot Lantern







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/pivot.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0554 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 635nm Red Weapons Laser Aimer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/635.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0454 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Crystal Blue Powers of 2® Binary Clock






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eleventh/clock6.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0642 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## nerdgineer

The difficulty with weapons laser testing is that their weak spot is how well they hold their zero when subjected to recoil. I ran weapons tests on a number of commercial lasers some years ago and found that basically none of them held zero well in firing tests. Only actual US MIL Spec ones (we used Insight Technologies) could do the job - and they cost hundreds more.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I don't own or have access to a gun, so I'm not able to test weapons aiming lasers in that fashion.
But directly-injected diode laser aimers should be inherently more stable under recoil than DPSS diode laser aimers simply because directly-injected laser aimers have fewer components in the optical train to be nocked out of alignment by recoil.

By their very design though, the less expensive aiming devices could become misaligned much more readily than the more expensive ones.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Turbo QUADLITE











http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/quadlit2.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0448 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## 3rd_shift

Sweet!
I thought InReTech had kicked the bucket last year.
Looks like Mike is back in the pilot's seat again with the new generation of K2 leds. :rock:
A commercially available module that just fits right in there.
Bright as a 60 watt housebulb that runs on regular unleaded D cell batteries. :wow:

The older Trilight3 that really threw me into high powered led flashlights is still with me and not for sale btw.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Super Bright 20xLED Pivot Lantern






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/pivot2.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Coast 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/cstrecon.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Kronus 1MCP Rechargeable Spotlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/kronus.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Arc AAA Turquoise Flashlight








http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/arctur.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Shake Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/dynamo2.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0310 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Three Candle Sensor LED Candolier






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/candle4.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0731 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Crystal Rotary Slide Show






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/crss.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0650 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Nightwalker Flashlight (Ultra Oval)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/gelbnwkr.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Blue LED Badge (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/ledbadg6.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Hey Craig, what's with the sudden rash of blown LED badges? Is there a static electricity problem there due to low humidity, or is something else causing them to fail?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I don't know what's going on here.
There is generally no static problem in this location.

Two of the badges just pooped out (total failure), and the third still works though it behaves like there is a low voltage problem (it still scrolls a mesage, but two or three rows of LEDs at the top are illuminated brightly; the rest of the rows are rather dim).


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I wonder if it has anything to do with the lead-free solder issue? I've read that the less expensive versions of ROHS-compliant solder tend to crack.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

As far as I can determine, these badges were all manufactured outside the US; I don't think they give a rat's patootie what kind of solder they use.
But if they're using a less expen$ive ROHS-compliant solder, that could indeed be the issue here. :green:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Plastic Light-Up Shotglasses







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/shotglas.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: GreatLite 9xLED Flashlights






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/greatlit.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Green LED Badge (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/ledbadg7.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Huh... that's a different design for the LED array. I've never seen them laid out at a 45 degree angle before.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 5mW 532nm Green Beam Laser Module Pen






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/grebay10.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## gchand

Craig,

As I understand your review, this is a 5mw advertised device that actually 
puts out 19.635mW??. Who is the E-Bay seller?

It's good to see that there is an IR filter - this unit looks very similar to 
units sold on dealextreme, kaidomain, etc.

Thanks again for your informative reviews!


George


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Hi George,
The Ebay seller goes by the name "*sureelectronics*" on Ebay.
The laser itself was shipped out of Hong Kong.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Trek 30 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/trek30.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The body of that flashlight looks very familiar - in fact it looks just like the UV flashlight from Brilliant Creations that I picked up at Brightguy.

BTW, I looked up the website for Brfilliant Creations and it appears he's gotten out of the UV Flashlight biz. His website shows a plain black page now, and the keywords in the source code are all related to weight-loss products and such. :shrug:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Trek 200 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/trek200.htm

This is another flashlight that I got in 2001 and promptly misplaced, but just turned up while I was looking for another product that required beam cross-sectional analysis.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: White LED Badge (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/ledbadg8.htm

{_female computer voice_} 0622 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## MikeLip

PhotonWrangler said:


> The body of that flashlight looks very familiar - in fact it looks just like the UV flashlight from Brilliant Creations that I picked up at Brightguy.
> 
> BTW, I looked up the website for Brfilliant Creations and it appears he's gotten out of the UV Flashlight biz. His website shows a plain black page now, and the keywords in the source code are all related to weight-loss products and such. :shrug:



The Tektite body style has been ripped off before. But not the quality of the light!

Hi, Wrangler! We doing another meetup this year?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

MikeLip said:


> The Tektite body style has been ripped off before. But not the quality of the light!
> 
> Hi, Wrangler! We doing another meetup this year?



Hi Mike! Not a bad idea.  I've got a cool idea for a location... I've got to bounce it off of them first.


----------



## MikeLip

PhotonWrangler said:


> Hi Mike! Not a bad idea.  I've got a cool idea for a location... I've got to bounce it off of them first.



Keep me posted! 

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread. I'm starting to get re-interested in Tektite after reading the recent LED Museum reviews. I have one of their old 7 LED jobs and still use it. I do like the looks of their new machined aluminum job - the LS4? Tektite doesn't seem to get a lot of attention here, but they make a really good product. Not fancy, but pretty much bomb proof.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

MikeLip said:


> I do like the looks of their new machined aluminum job - the LS4? Tektite doesn't seem to get a lot of attention here, but they make a really good product. Not fancy, but pretty much bomb proof.


You mean this one?




I received one on 02-11-04 for evaluation purposes...and of course I have an avaluation of it right here if you're interested.


----------



## MikeLip

Hi, Craig! Yeah, I saw that one. It's a Cree now though isn't it? Or even better a Rebel?  I think Tektite needs to send you a new one to play with! Or maybe a dozen of them.

I like Rebels, what can I say!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New web page: American Technical Services LED Modules

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/ats.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Mini Mag Lite






http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/minimag.htm

{_female computer voice_} 0600 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Multicolored Scrolling LED Dog Tag






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/ledbadg9.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cool. Where did you find that RGB tag, Craig?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I got that on Ebay; search for the phrase "multi led scrolling" (without the quotation marks) and at least several listings for RGB tags should come up.
I also found a pink LED one last night - it'll show up on my website within the next week or two. :thumbsup:

A multicolor LED tag is at *this URL* if you're interested.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Great - thanks Craig.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

You're more than welcome PW!!! 

New evaluation: Pink LED Scrolling Dog Tag







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/ledbad10.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: LED Illuminated Safety Glasses 






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/glasses9.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: LED Trouble Light 






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/ltl.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: AquaPro5 "AquariumBar™" 











http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/aquapro5.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Rainbow In My Room 






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/rainbow9.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0551 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Deleted...oops!!! :green:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Polarion Helios PF40 HID Searchlight 






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/polarion.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## Beamhead

Excellent review, :thanks:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Bil-Lite S.U.L. 






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/bil-lite.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Mossberg® 12xLED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/mossberg.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Unknown-type 1W Luxeon Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/unknown9.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Multi-Color Scrolling LED Belt Buckle






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/ledbad11.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Solar Firefly Magic™ Lights






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/firefly4.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Remote Control Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/rclight.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Amphiprion Percula (Clownfish) w/LEDs






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/fishlite.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Blu-Ray Violet Laser Module (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/blu-ray3.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: JTSpotlight for 12 Volts






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/spotlite.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 375nm LED Penlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/375.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It's actually 390nm even though it's advertised as 375?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Unfortunately, yes.
I measured its LED at 390nm via spectroscopy (even taking into account the 2.1nm error imparted by the spectrometer).
But the price is right (99¢), so you really can't *EXPECT* it to be 375nm. :green: :sick2: :green:


----------



## Monocrom

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Coast 4-Color Recon LED Flashlight


 
The very thin O-ring on my Recon model snapped recently. Not sure if Coast used a petroleum-based lube on the threads. Replaced the O-ring with a thicker one that squeezes out of the light a bit. Light still works, but it puts out the same type of beams you got with your sample.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That photo of the Digibeat wristwatch displaying February 30th was funny. Must be a rip in the time-space continuum. I hate when that happens. :laughing:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Now the watch is showing February 31. :/


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Omega Airsport Gun w/ LED & Laser Sight












http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/gun.htm

_****VERY IMPORTANT!!!****
THIS IS NOT AN ACTUAL FIREARM!!! THIS IS A PLASTIC AIR "GUN" THAT FIRES ONLY PLASTIC BBs!!!_

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Compact 1W LED Flashlight with Clip






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/wledclip.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The_LED_Museum said:


> Now the watch is showing February 31. :/



What is the watch showing today?

I guess it's safe tro say that it's not Y2.008k compliant. :ironic:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

The watch was displaying March 01 today.
I was sort of secretly hoping that it would have read February 32 this morning.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Guardian Angel






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/gangel.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## Manzerick

Wow.. that seems handy dandy!

TY for the review!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: SerpentLight











http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/serpent.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Night Writer Pen






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/niterite.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 5mW 650nm Laser Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/650.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 41xNUV LED "Flashlight"






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/41lednuv.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Removed by request of manufacturer


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Clip N Lite






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/cliplite.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 5mW 650nm Laser Module (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/650-2.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Cigerette Lighter/Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/lfl.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: UltraFire C3 Expandable Flashlight











http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/ultraf.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 200mW Red Laser Module







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/200mwred.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Light Biscuit






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/biscuit.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0528 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Light-Up Tambourine






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/tambour.htm

Happy Easter, everybody!!! 

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Solar Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/solarlig.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0627 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Lumapower D-Mini Digital SE Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/lumad.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0620 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## alfreddajero

Just wanted to say great job on the reviews......love reading about the products you test.


----------



## alfreddajero

so lets say that i wanted to send you something for a review would i be able to get that back......


----------



## The_LED_Museum

alfreddajero said:


> so lets say that i wanted to send you something for a review would i be able to get that back......


Yes, if you need it back, I'll perform my evaluation *WITHOUT* any of the damaging or even potentially destructive tests, so that you'll receive it back in the same condition it was in when you lent it.

Just send it to:
*
Craig Johnson
c/o The LED Museum
1090 Lake Front Dr., #618
Sacramento CA. 95831-5632
*
This address is plastered all over the web, so I do not mind posting it here.


----------



## alfreddajero

cool man.......and thanks.


----------



## Monocrom

The_LED_Museum said:


> Just send it to:
> 
> *Craig Johnson*
> *c/o The LED Museum*
> *1090 Lake Front Dr., #618*
> *Sacramento CA. 95831-5632*
> 
> This address is plastered all over the web, so I do not mind posting it here.


 
Sorry if this seems like a silly question but, is that the address to your new place or the old one?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Monocrom said:


> Sorry if this seems like a silly question but, is that the address to your new place or the old one?


This is my current address where I've resided since 05-27-06.


----------



## jzmtl

Just wondering, have you done a spectral analysis for fenix's red filter?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

jzmtl said:


> Just wondering, have you done a spectral analysis for fenix's red filter?


I was unaware of the existence of such a critter until now. 
If somebody volunteers to send me one, I'd be more than happy to perform a spectrographic analysis of it.


----------



## Monocrom

The_LED_Museum said:


> This is my current address where I've resided since 05-27-06.


 
Thanks for the response.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New product evaluation: MXDL 3W LED Flashlight (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/mxdl2.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0505 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## Kraid

The_LED_Museum said:


> Rise and shine CPF! It's 0505 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


 
Love the Klingon reference!:twothumbs


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Kraid said:


> Love the Klingon reference!:twothumbs


Thank you!!! :thanks:
That phrase was from the Star Trek Voyager episode "Drone"; the holographic doctor calls B'Elanna on her com and says this.
Only I say "Rise and shine CPF" instead of "Rise and shine leiutenant".

I also use these frequently:


*{computer alarm/beeping noises} {female computer voice} 0514 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!* 
(The computer voice on Voyager says this when 7 of 9's regeneration cycle is interrupted.)

*{computer alarm/beeping noises} {female computer voice} 0600 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!* 
(The computer voice on Voyager says this when 7 of 9's regeneration cycle is successfully completed.)

*And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!* 
(The holographic salesman on the Star Trek TNG episode "Arsenal of Freedom" says this phrase.)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Wrong forum...oops!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New product evaluation: Stair Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/stair.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0609 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New product evaluation: Motion-Sensing Spotlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourteen/spot2.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0543 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New web page: 255-340nm Deep Ultraviolet (UVB & UVC) LEDs







http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/ledduv.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0514 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Holy cow!!! :huh: Finally!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

These LEDs have been out for at least a year now, and they're still rather expen$ive (~$445.00 for the 255nm, $199.00 for the 275nm, and $139.00 for the 300nm) - and I do have to return them by 05-05-08, but they are fun little critters - you do however, have to have something on hand that fluoresces in UVC and deep UVB radiation to make better use of them (other than the obvious like water purification, et. al.). But yes, I really do like them. Their visible emission is extremely low (est. much, much lower than 1mcd) so you don't spoil any UV effects these LEDs can generate. That is, they do not need to be filtered; long UVA LEDs (such as those radiating at 375nm) could be filtered by Woods glass to knock the visible emission down. You do not need to filter these for visible radiation at all.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Try checkign some postage stamps with them; I believe some stamps might still carry a phosphor coating that shows a very brief but brilliant phosphorescent flash after being irradiated with shortwave uv. They used to differentiate regular mail from air mail stamps using different colors for that brief flash.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I only have one type of postage stamp at my disposal: the 41¢ "hearts" stamp (I believe they support breast cancer research; they have predominate colors of dark pink and white); they do have a very dim continuous fluorescence at 275nm, but no brief, brilliant flash.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

When I was playing with stamps and fluorescence years ago, I recall that the flash was so brief that I had to carefully synchronize the action of turning the lamp off and opening my eyes at the same instant. I could only catch it once every two or three tries.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Cordless Anywhere Lamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/floor.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0312 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: X-Lite Ear Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/xlite.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0530 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## alfreddajero

Once again thanks for the review on the Xlite.....i also was checking that out somewhere online.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

alfreddajero said:


> Once again thanks for the review on the Xlite.....i also was checking that out somewhere online.


You're more than welcome!!! :thanks:
I saw that in a catalogue, and wasted no time in ordering one via their online store specifically for this purpose. 

Looks like the last review from my present address will be of a non-flashlight product (another R/C helicopter) on 05-21-08...but you never really know for certain.
I might well receive an unexpected light in the mail while I still have my computers & test equipment available here.


----------



## alfreddajero

So what do you do with the stuff you order......or test out....do you keep them or resell them.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

alfreddajero said:


> So what do you do with the stuff you order......or test out....do you keep them or resell them.


Normally, I keep everything so if somebody later asks for a comparision between it and another product or asks for additional analyses, I'll be able to comply - but it looks like that within 12 to 14 days, this may no longer in fact be the case. :shakehead
Because when I move, I will not be able to take *EVERYTHING* - a lot of products you see on my website will either be left behind here or find a new home with somebody else.
As a result, the new (but still dreadful) "



" icon will very likely receive placement with a lot of products on my website's main menu. 
And I'll have to change the "Testing methodology" page on my website to show this change. :mecry:


----------



## alfreddajero

If i may ask why are you moving.......dont leave anything behind man, take it all with you somehow.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

alfreddajero said:


> If i may ask why are you moving.......dont leave anything behind man, take it all with you somehow.


I'm moving because my sister (whom I share this apt. with) cannot afford the rent; and even with both of our resources pooled together, still come up short.
So this move is unavoidable, and since the move will be to a significantly smaller unit with *NO* storage, I have no choise but to leave a considerable amount of my belongings behind or otherwise dispose of them. :shakehead


----------



## alfreddajero

why dont you sell it instead......sorry to hear man, jen and i have also been there as well.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

alfreddajero said:


> why dont you sell it instead......sorry to hear man, jen and i have also been there as well.


I have no transportation other than an electric wheelchair, so getting the parcels to the post office will simply not be possible.
To help this thread stay on track, let's please move this discussion to this thread from this point forward. :thanks:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: SafeFlame LED Candles






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/sflame.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0406 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 5W Warm White LED Desk Lamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/5w-dlamp.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0622 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## horizonseeker

just one comment on getting parcels shipped, you can get the USPS mailman to pick up your package by scheduling it online with the paid label service they also provide.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

horizonseeker said:


> just one comment on getting parcels shipped, you can get the USPS mailman to pick up your package by scheduling it online with the paid label service they also provide.


While your advise is much appreciated, you need to have a charge card in order to purchase postage online - plus you'd need a means of weighing packages in order to purchase the appropriate postage. Unfortunately, I have neither. :shakehead


----------



## AJ_Dual

You can get a PayPal Debit/Credit card sent to you in the mail. And Deal Extreme has lots of inexpensive digital scales.

Despite the fact I haven't lived at home in over 12 years, I use my parent's address as the mailing/billing address vs. Casa Del Dual, and when I get new cards in the mail every few years, my parents know to quietly give it to me and not inform Mrs. Dual. I use it to manage my flashlight/gadget money without getting the :sick2: :duh2: :scowl: or the  from her. And it's also been very vlaulable for getting b-day and anniversary gifts for her too, because it otherwise shows up immediately on our other on-line credit card or bank statments, I've had a few surprises for her ruined that way.

If you roll your balance into the PayPal money market fund, you also earn a few % of interest on the balance.

This scale can handle up to 40 kilograms, and since it hangs, it has zero desktop space. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13298
Here's another, just hang the package in a bag or something. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1164

And I'm pretty sure you can get online web accounts with the USPS, UPS, and their ilk, 

There's also flat-rate packaging boxes availible from the USPS, and UPS, and the afore mentioned pick-up services. Just build them into the price of the on-line sales, or ebay auction. 

And I think everyone here would understand if you sold off some of the more novelty, or less interesting items to recoup some of your costs to keep LED museum going. Manufacturers and retailers who send you evaluation items and not expecting it back should also understand/agree that the items may be re-sold to recoup costs and keep the musuem and your reviews going. 

If you think some of the items are too seasonal dime/dollar-store'ish to sell well on thier own, you can package things in lots as "LED Museum grab-bags" etc.

I think I'm far from alone in thinking you shouldn't be forced to simply dump large portions of the LED Museum and have nothing to show for it. If you can't actually make a small profit to keep the museum going and acquire new items for review, at least if you can recoup some money and reduce your overall expenses.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Smith & Wesson Delta Force Flashlight







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/galaxy4.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0311 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: The Laser Box V2.1 (TLBV2.1) (Blu-ray Violet Laser)






ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/blu-ray4.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0246 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: LED LENSER V2 Triplex (2)






ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/triplex2.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0548 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Micro 1W Focusable LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/1wfocus.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0431 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## vincebdx

This DX flashlight isn't the same ? 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13732

"- Features a Cree XR-E P4 LED emitter " (3W)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

It's definitely *NOT* the same thing; note that mine has a crosshatch knurling on its barrel, while the one sold by DX has a longitudinal-only ribbing on its barrel.


----------



## MorePower

It's pretty close to the same thing as the light from DX, cross-hatching not withstanding. Based on the last beam photo you have in the review, I'd wager a guess that it's a Cree LED of some sort. That is the distinctive Cree die shape.


----------



## horizonseeker

if you must get rid of them and postal service is an absolutely no-go, how about posting in the market place and have the cpfer's in nor-cal come to sift through your lights and all you have to do is take the money.

heck, if you have a sale like this, i might be tempted to make a road trip myself.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Mini Disinfecting UV Scanner






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/uscanner.htm

This isn't designed to be used as a *FLASHLIGHT*, but it *is* designed to emit photons.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0418 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

horizonseeker said:


> if you must get rid of them and postal service is an absolutely no-go, how about posting in the market place and have the cpfer's in nor-cal come to sift through your lights and all you have to do is take the money.
> 
> heck, if you have a sale like this, i might be tempted to make a road trip myself.


At this point, most of my lights & lasers are boxed up; this tells me that there will most likely be room for them at the new place. I went through every box (to sort through what I needed and what I didn't) and went from ~45 boxes to ~14 boxes.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Journey's Edge 7xLED Headlamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/journeys.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0414 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Solar/Dynamo Flashlight/Siren/AM-FM Radio






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/flsira2.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0551 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Blue LED ''Belly Button Light''






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/bbl.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0206 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## Monocrom

The perfect gift for the Belly-Dancer who has everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## h_nu

The_LED_Museum said:


> At this point, most of my lights & lasers are boxed up; this tells me that there will most likely be room for them at the new place. I went through every box (to sort through what I needed and what I didn't) and went from ~45 boxes to ~14 boxes.



I'd have to go from 45 boxes to 14 by getting bigger boxes! 

That is, if I were fortunate enough to have as great a collection!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 3D Laser Crystal Display Base






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/3dclb.htm

Although this isn't meant to be used as a flashlight, it is specifically designed to emit light, and is plenty bright enough to be used as a flashlight if need be.

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0521 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Color Shine LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/3rainbow.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0508 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Spider Fire LED Flashlight*






*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/spider1.htm*

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0516 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## alfreddajero

Once again, great review on the light.......its nice that it came with two batts and the charger as well......


----------



## MossbergPump

OK, I've searched CPF, Google, eBay, etc and I can't find anyplace selling the Spider Fire SSC p7 flashlight. Please tell me if you know where I could buy one... or let me know if you want to sell yours with the only "minor" damage from testing. Thank you.


----------



## Monocrom

MossbergPump said:


> OK, I've searched CPF, Google, eBay, etc and I can't find anyplace selling the Spider Fire SSC p7 flashlight. Please tell me if you know where I could buy one... or let me know if you want to sell yours with the only "minor" damage from testing. Thank you.


 
If you scroll down Craig's review, you'll find a link to Spider Fire's official site. Click on the link. (The Spider Fire site seems to take awhile to load). Then just click on the "Contact us" button. If you can't buy from Spider Fire directly, I'm sure they can tell you where you can get their P7 light.


----------



## TDKKP

Monocrom said:


> Originally Posted by *MossbergPump*
> 
> 
> _OK, I've searched CPF, Google, eBay, etc and I can't find anyplace selling the Spider Fire SSC p7 flashlight. Please tell me if you know where I could buy one... or let me know if you want to sell yours with the only "minor" damage from testing. Thank you._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down Craig's review, you'll find a link to Spider Fire's official site. Click on the link. (The Spider Fire site seems to take awhile to load). Then just click on the "Contact us" button. If you can't buy from Spider Fire directly, I'm sure they can tell you where you can get their P7 light.
Click to expand...

 


Or you can buy it here.


----------



## Monocrom

TDKKP said:


> Or you can buy it here.


 
..... And take your chances.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

MossbergPump said:


> OK, I've searched CPF, Google, eBay, etc and I can't find anyplace selling the Spider Fire SSC p7 flashlight. Please tell me if you know where I could buy one... or let me know if you want to sell yours with the only "minor" damage from testing. Thank you.


I got mine on Ebay; some links to Ebay listings for this flashlight are:

http://cgi.ebay.com/900-Lumens-SSC-...yZ106987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-900-L...yZ106987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-900-L...yZ106987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Just do a search on Ebay for:
*ssc p7 flashlight 900 lumens*
Check to be certain the listing indicates "rechargeable" and/or "18650 battery" and you can't go wrong. :thumbsup:


----------



## MossbergPump

Thanks to all who responded. Clearly,searching by "Spider Fire" did little good other than finding their non-e-commerce site. The generic searches work. Thanks again.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Photon "Scorpion Finder" Freedom Micro*







*http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/scorpfnd.htm*

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0628 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## BentHeadTX

Great review of the "scorpion finder" light.
I use a 360nM seven LED Peak AA for that duty and it works very well. The tiny Photon would be great on a lanyard though.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Thank you!!! :thanks:
I added another photograph and some nontechnical data earlier today to be published early tomorrow morning; the data is related my inability to test the product in the manner in which it was intended but with no doubts whatsoever that it would actually function as advertised; the photograph I took was simply of the label on the back of the product.

I also added information about the included hands-free clip that I failed to add (forgot!) last night.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: P60 Drop-In Lamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/p60.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0610 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Ultrafire WF-502B 3W Cree Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/ultrafir.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0536 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Energizer "Easy to Find" Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/easyfind.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0537 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## Art Vandelay

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Color Shine LED Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixteen/3rainbow.htm
> 
> Rise and shine CPF! It's 0508 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


Looks good, but it's a shame it runs on 3 aaa batteries.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

You're correct - it's a wonderful little flashlight but it's a shame that it runs on those puny little AAA cells instead of AA cells. :shakehead


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaulation page: Laser Pointer/Flashlight/Disco Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/lfd.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0359 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaulation: Eternaleds 10W LED Light Bulb






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/eternale.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0505 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaulation: LumiStick Undercabinet LED Light Strip






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/cabinet1.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0456 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaulation: Eternaleds HP-3 Flood Bulb






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/hp-3.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0540 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaulation: Eternaleds LED Keychain Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/etk.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0518 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## Monocrom

Hope you don't mind. Just wanted to stop by and wish you a Happy Birthday.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Monocrom said:


> Hope you don't mind. Just wanted to stop by and wish you a Happy Birthday.


No, I don't mind at all - thank you very much!!! 

New evaulation: Laser Star (Kaleidoscopic Green Laser Pen)







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/kallaser.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0520 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Happy Birthday, Craig! :rock::wave:


----------



## LED_Thrift

PhotonWrangler said:


> Happy Birthday, Craig! :rock::wave:


 
I'll second that!


----------



## LED_Thrift

Hey Craig, when you were testing the *Eternaleds 10W LED Light Bulb* 
did you compare it [just by eye] to the output of standard incan bulbs, such as 40w, 60w etc.?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaulation: Doxil Flashlight/Pointer/Laser






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/doxil.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0454 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

LED_Thrift said:


> Hey Craig, when you were testing the *Eternaleds 10W LED Light Bulb*
> did you compare it [just by eye] to the output of standard incan bulbs, such as 40w, 60w etc.?


Honestly, I do not have an incandescent light bulb handy, nor do I have a second light socket in which to make that type of comparison; sorry about that. :shakehead
This product is already boxed up for return later this morning, so a future comparision simply will not be possible.


----------



## Sigman

OT, a day late, & always a dollar short...

Happy belated B-Day Sir!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Thank you Sigman! 

New evaluation: Leatherman Serac S3 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/seracs3.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Leatherman Serac S2 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/seracs2.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0400 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/seracs1.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0353 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Arc AAA-P GS Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/arcaaags.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0452 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## Monocrom

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Arc AAA-P GS Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/arcaaags.htm
> 
> {_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0452 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


 
Best review I've ever read, regarding this little powerhouse. :thanks:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Ikea DIODER






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/dioder.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0418 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 9xLED 385nm UVA LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/9leduv.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0333 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: LCD Projection Clock w/LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/projclk.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0529 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Fright Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/fright.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0506 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## Sgt. LED

Craig!
How's it going man? Any reccomendations on a good LED lantern for power outages? Tough, at least 2 mode, and good balance between output and runtime. CPF's lantern area is almost totally unpopulated and I think you are THE guy to come to on stuff like this anyway.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Sgt. LED said:


> Craig!
> How's it going man? Any reccomendations on a good LED lantern for power outages? Tough, at least 2 mode, and good balance between output and runtime. CPF's lantern area is almost totally unpopulated and I think you are THE guy to come to on stuff like this anyway.



I know LED museum will have a great on for you... but in the meantime, you can try Sylvania 4AA Golden Dragon on CPFMP... Wit's End selling it for $18 shipped... I think it was 80 hrs on high and 200 hrs on low... Great light. I had one, then my friend love it so much, I gave it to him so he can put it on his boat for back up....


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Sgt. LED said:


> Craig!
> How's it going man? Any reccomendations on a good LED lantern for power outages? Tough, at least 2 mode, and good balance between output and runtime. CPF's lantern area is almost totally unpopulated and I think you are THE guy to come to on stuff like this anyway.


Thank you very much for your compliments regarding my expertise - much appreciated!!! :thanks:

Now to the crux of the matter here...

For a traditional "lantern"-style product, I'd recommend the Nuwai CK-120.
Find it on my website at this link.

For a small lantern you could shove into a jacket pocket, I'd probably lean toward the Osram Golden Dragon Lantern.
Find it on my website at this link.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Smith & Wesson 5W Rebel LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/s&wrebel.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0438 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## Monocrom

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Smith & Wesson 5W Rebel LED Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://


 
I see a family resemblence between it, and my 2AA 3watt Rayovac Sportsman's Xtreme model. I wish my Rayovac came with a Rebel emitter.

The rubber boot on my ROV tends to rotate around the top of the tailcap itself. Did you notice the same thing on the S&W version?


----------



## gchand

Hi Craig!

Thanks for another of your fine reviews.

Looking at your measurements, if the S&W light draws 563ma from two AA cells, it is only 
dissipating 1.5 watts or so, even assuming no voltage drop under load from the AA's. 
Is the "5W" an overly optimistic advertising claim??!!

George


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Smith & Wesson Galaxy 4 in 1 LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/4n1galax.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0429 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Smith & Wesson 6xLED Personal LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/s&w6led.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0418 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## MorePower

Monocrom said:


> I see a family resemblence between it, and my 2AA 3watt Rayovac Sportsman's Xtreme model. I wish my Rayovac came with a Rebel emitter.
> 
> The rubber boot on my ROV tends to rotate around the top of the tailcap itself. Did you notice the same thing on the S&W version?



The new version of the ROV 3W Sportsman's Xtreme does come with a Rebel, and a textured reflector... The trick is finding one in a store.


----------



## Monocrom

MorePower said:


> The new version of the ROV 3W Sportsman's Xtreme does come with a Rebel, and a textured reflector... The trick is finding one in a store.


 
Thanks for the info.

I've noticed that it's also hard to find the older 3watt version, like mine. I keep seeing plenty of the 1watt variety.

Not likely to get another one though, due to the freely rotating boot. 

Would you happen to know if the Rebel version suffers from the same annoying issue?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 8xLED 385nm UVA LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/8leduv.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0322 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: 3 in 1 LED / Incandescent / CCFT Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/3n1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Arc6 Flashlight











http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/arc6.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: QuiqLite Pro I.D. Check






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/qp.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: iTP Superior Flashlight (Smooth Reflector)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/itps.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0352 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: iTP Superior Flashlight ("Orange Peel" Reflector)





This look an awful lot like the flashlight above?
Thought you'd say so.
They're cosmetically and functionally identical; differing only in reflector geometry.

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/itpop.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0425 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Cap Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/caplight.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0322 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Garrity Glo Lite






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/glo-lite.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0343 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Inova Bolt LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/bolt.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0320 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Wanted to subscribe to this thread by saying....

GREAT JOB Craig! On anything I have the you have done a review on we pretty much totally agree!

And the sign of an intelligent man is on how much he agrees with you!

However my particular Inova Bolt 2AAA is nowhere NEAR as bright as the one you reviewed as far as I can tell....

Do you take pics in a mostly/fully dark room?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Wanted to subscribe to this thread by saying....
> 
> GREAT JOB Craig! On anything I have the you have done a review on we pretty much totally agree!
> 
> And the sign of an intelligent man is on how much he agrees with you!
> 
> However my particular Inova Bolt 2AAA is nowhere NEAR as bright as the one you reviewed as far as I can tell....
> 
> Do you take pics in a mostly/fully dark room?


Thank you ****VERY MUCH**** PBJS!!!   :thumbsup: :thanks: :thumbsup:  

Re: the Bolt and beam photographs in general...I usually take such photographs in a mostly dark room - the lights are off and the shades are closed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Tesco Linesman Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/tesco.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## Sigman

Looks like a Princeton Tec ImpactXL to me, eh?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Certainly resembles one Sigman!

I wonder how they sink the LED?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: PulseTV 8xLED 1xLaser Flashlight







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/ptv8led.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0425 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Flashlight / Tool Box






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/fltb.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: LED-LENSER V2 Triplex (3)
The "(3)" indicates that this is the third LED-LENSER product to have been called the "V2 Triplex".






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/triplex3.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Inova Bolt 3.8W LED Flashlight.






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/bolt2.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## alfreddajero

Another great review.......


----------



## Mr Happy

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Garrity Glo Lite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventee/glo-lite.htm
> 
> {_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0343 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


I like these lights. You can get them for 99 cents each at Fry's. I like to upgrade them with a 2 V 1.2 A bulb and a pair of NiMH cells. Makes them twice as bright.

A good feature is the low resistance current path due to the simple construction. Even so, I am planning to try out a resistance mod on one of them to get it even lower. Also I think it could be a good idea to tin the brass contact for the positive battery button. Otherwise the metal gets oxidized after a while and the light goes dim until you clean it up. Gold plating the contact would be even better of course.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Inova Bolt 4.6W LED Flashlight.






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/bolt3.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

That 2x123 bolt looks pretty good.

But the only B&M store I've seen these at is Frys and at a LOT more than $28ish!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I think I recall seeingf them at Target, but also for considerably more than $28.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> I think I recall seeing them at Target, but also for considerably more than $28.


 
Like over $40. :sick2:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: River Rock Nightfire LED Flashlight.






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/nitefire.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Thanks, Craig. Can you determine if this light is regulated or direct-drive?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

This particular light uses two C cells, so I know for a fact that it uses a step-up, but I do not know whether it is actually regulated or not, sorry. :shakehead


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If it's using a step-up circuit, I think that counts as a boost regulator. Thanks.


----------



## Mr Happy

PhotonWrangler said:


> If it's using a step-up circuit, I think that counts as a boost regulator. Thanks.


From my measurements it seems to have a boost circuit, but unregulated. The measured current draw and the apparent brightness go up as the voltage increases and go down as the voltage decreases.


----------



## JWP_EE

Craig,

Congratulations on your up and coming 20,000th post!

You don't know me but I have been visiting The Led Museum for years before I discovered CPF. You have done a great service to the world of LEDs and LED flashlights and I just wanted to say thanks.

Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY M

LOL! I was just about to congratulate him on his 20,000th post too!

Craig you must have nearly worn out you're mouse finger by now. lol.

Keep up the good work and happy new year.


----------



## csshih

darn impressive, Craig!

-Craig Shih


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Forever Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/forever.htm

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)

This will probably be the last significant update to my website from Sacramento; it is also extremely likely to be the last new evaluation of 1988...er...uh...*2008!!!*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Thanks, Craig. Have a safe trip and good luck with the move. Oh, and happy new year! I hope that 2009 will pan out much better than 2008 did for you. :wave:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Very much agree in hoping 2009 will be better than 2008 for Craig!

Not so sure it'll be better for me.....


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Thank you PBJS!!!* :thanks:

New evaluation: 1xAA 12x Red LED Flashlight







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/1aared.htm

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I have that very light but with "white" LEDs and a gray/silver body.

The head and tail twist and I use the head.


Edit: So far except for the shennigons in DC, 2009 doesn't look _*too*_ bad.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Spectra-Strip Kit






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/spestrip.htm

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: SunLight SL-2 Flashlight/Room Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/sunlight.htm

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

New evaluation: Weather Ready 100 Hour LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/100_hour.htm

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Solar-Powered LED Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/solarfl.htm

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Hi Craig, 

How about a photo of the business end of this light, so we can see the LED array and reflector?

Thanks!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Your wish is my command:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Thanks for the quick response, Craig! :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Garrity LED Key Lite / Gemlite*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/ggemlite.htm

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Panic Alarm & LED Light*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/panic.htm

One of the primary uses of this product is as a flashlight; therefore, I believe it to be kosher to post it in this thread in the "Reviews" forum. :thumbsup:

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Laser LED Light Pen*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/llp.htm

One of the primary uses of this product is as a flashlight; therefore, I believe it to be kosher to post it in this thread in the "Reviews" forum. :thumbsup:

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## Monocrom

The_LED_Museum said:


> *New evaluation: Garrity LED Ley Lite / Gemlite*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/ggemlite.htm
> 
> {_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory.
> (_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


 
Saw one of those at a Rite-Aid pharmacy several months ago. (Rite-Aid seems to have the best selection of Garrity lights). Might be the perfect accessory for a teenage girl who normally would not carry around a flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Laser LED Light Pen (2)*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/llp2.htm

Just like the pen I evaluated yesterday, one of the primary purposes of this pen is as a flashlight, therefore, I believe it to be kosher to post in this thread in the "Reviews" forum. :twothumbs

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: PreSidian Keychain Light*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighteen/presid.htm

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## Flying Turtle

Interesting little light. I might have to head over to RS. I'm always attracted to funky little lights that cost less than $10. Thanks for the review.

Looking forward to your Rogue review. Congrats on the win.

Geoff


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Garrity LED Aluminum Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninteen/garlite.htm

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I have (or had) one of those but can't STAND moonbeans!

So if it's still here it does NOT have a magnifying lens.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Duracell Voyager Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninteen/voyager.htm

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Semi Typical Incandescent light but at least it has a decent spot.

Thanks for all your reviews!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

You're more than welcome PBJS!!! :thumbsup: :thanks: :thumbsup:

*New evaluation: LED Earlight*







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninteen/ear.htm
Although not sold as a "flashlight" in the truest sense of the word, the LED Earlight can easily be used as one of necessary - so I believe it to be kosher to post this product in this thread in the "Reviews" forum. 

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## Ilikeshinythings

cheers for all your hard work man! Some damn good reviews (and some funny ones as well)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: PK ICON Rogue 1 Flashlight*






http://safeco2.home.att.net/icon.htm

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: ICON Rogue 1 Flashlight (2)*






http://safeco2.home.att.net/icon2.htm

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: L.E.D. Wand*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninteen/wand.htm

This product uses an Inova Microlight, which can be used as-is if desired.
Therefore, I believe it to be kosher to post this in this thread in the "Flashlight Reviews" forum. :thumbsup:

{_female computer voice_} All files conform to specified parameters except those contained in protected memory. 
(_From the Star Trek: TNG episode "Ship in a Bottle"_)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Six Function Whistle*











http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninteen/whistle.htm

One of the primary functions of this product is a *flashlight*.
Therefore, I believe it to be kosher to post this in this thread in the "Flashlight Reviews" forum. :thumbsup:

_Alwiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound?_


----------



## Monocrom

The_LED_Museum said:


> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninteen/whistle.htm
> 
> One of the primary functions of this product is a *flashlight*.
> Therefore, I believe it to be kosher to post this in this thread in the "Flashlight Reviews" forum. :thumbsup:


 
Not sure if I'd want a small container of mercury that close to my lips. Otherwise, looks like it would be a handy gadget.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Monocrom said:


> Not sure if I'd want a small container of mercury that close to my lips. Otherwise, looks like it would be a handy gadget.


It's actually an alcohol thermometer, so even if the thermometer's bulb were to become broken while you were using the whistle, the most you would experience would be a brief, somewhat unpleasant taste and possibly a small amount of busted glass.


----------



## Monocrom

The_LED_Museum said:


> It's actually an alcohol thermometer, so even if the thermometer's bulb were to become broken while you were using the whistle, the most you would experience would be a brief, somewhat unpleasant taste and possibly a small amount of busted glass.


 
Oh, Thanks for the clarification. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Flexible Light*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninteen/flexible.htm

_Alwiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound?_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: I-Sight® Special Ops Twin Ear Light*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/synear1.htm

_Alwiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound?_


----------



## BlueBeam22

Great review on the Flexible Light!  For some reason I find it very appealing, and might pick one up if I see it in riteaid. I like the form factor, focused beam and the good Incan color rendering. It looks great for just $2.99.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: I-Sight® Special Ops Ear Light*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/synear2.htm

_Alwiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound?_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: I-Sight® Task Light*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/synear3.htm

_Alwiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound?_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: I-Sight® Book Light*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/synear4.htm

_Alwiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound?_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Night Eyes



L.E.D. Upgrade Combo*











http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/leduc.htm

_Alwiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound?_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Magnet Light*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/magnet1.htm

_Alwiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound?_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Creeper Work Light*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/creeper.htm

_Alwiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound?_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Kinda creepy!

Looks useful however!


----------



## Flying Turtle

I saw that strange thing at Big Lots the other day. Price seemed a bit high for a tap light with arms. Somehow I resisted.

Geoff


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Energizer Trailfinder 2-in-1 Light*












http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/trailf.htm

_Alwiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound?_


----------



## Flying Turtle

Thanks for the review, Craig. I was tempted by this one during a recent visit at Big Lots. Glad to hear you think it's not total junk. I believe the one I say was brownish, but basically the same.

Geoff


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Garrity LED Tough Light...er...uh...TUFF LITE*




Thuh kompanie thaat maiks thuh LED Tuff Lite kant spel thuh werdz "tough" orr "light". 






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/tufflite.htm

_Is it just me, or does anybody else hear a telephony ringing?_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Dorcy L.E.D. Super 1 Watt*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/dorcy47.htm

_Alwiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound?_


----------



## Monocrom

The_LED_Museum said:


> *New evaluation: Dorcy L.E.D. Super 1 Watt*


 
I've got one of those. Nice little light. Wish the tailcap wasn't as soft as warm caramel. I use mine as a battery drainer. Always a bit of juice left in a CR123 cell, after being used in a high-output light.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Energizer LED Keychain Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/ener47.htm

_Seen on one of those large, circular bathroom tissue dispensers: *WARNING!!! DO NOT EXCEED 3,250RPM!!!*_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: RCA Flashlight Keychain*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/rca.htm

_Alwiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound?_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: GT-LED 3 LED Headlamp*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/gt3led.htm

_Alwiyht. Rho sritched mg kegtops awound?_


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Shoulder-Mounted LED Lights*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/shoulder.htm

*AS USUAL, IT'S LATE (5:56AM) AND SOMEONE BUSTED THE COFFEEPOT!*




(yes, I programmed this line in the scroll text of the C=64 computer demo "Mag Factor Three" I wrote in mid-November 1992









)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Energizer LED Flashlight (2)*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/ener20.htm

*AS USUAL, IT'S LATE (5:56AM) AND SOMEONE BUSTED THE COFFEEPOT!*




(yes, I programmed this line in the scroll text of the C=64 computer demo "Mag Factor Three" that I wrote in mid-November 1992









)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Life+Gear Glow Green Lightstick*











http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/whis20.htm

*AS USUAL, IT'S LATE (5:56AM) AND SOMEONE BUSTED THE COFFEEPOT!*




(yes, I programmed this line in the scroll text of the C=64 computer demo "Mag Factor Three" that I wrote in mid-November 1992









)


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Garrity LED Aluminum Flashlight (2)*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/garcol.htm

*?SOMETHING SCREWED UP THE WEED EATER ERROR IN 64738
READY.*


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Field & Stream Red/Amber Flasher*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/fnslight.htm
This product *DOES* have a flashlight built into it, so I believe it to be kosher to post in this thread in this forum about it.

This product was DOA, so I issued (at once) the dreadful "Zero Stars - Whip Out Your Ding-A-Ling or Sit on the Commode and Go #1 On It" rating and appended its listings on my website with the even more dreadful "



" icon.



- at least until I can get it replaced with a good one.

*?SOME BUNGSNOIPE SUCKED UP A SHOE & SCREWED UP THE VACUUM CLEANER ERROR IN 49152
READY.*


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: AC Delco Ultra-Bright L.E.D. Keychain Light*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/acdelco.htm

*?SOME BUNGSNOIPE THREW THIRTY SIX #4 NAILS DOWN THE GARBAGE DISPOSAL & SCREWED IT UP ERROR IN 12288
READY.*


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Do my eyes deceive me or is that a fairly white 5mm LED?


----------



## The_LED_Museum

No, your eyes are fine  that is a good white 5mm LED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Field & Stream Red/Amber Flasher (Take 2)*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/fnslight.htm
This product *DOES* have a flashlight built into it, so I believe it to be kosher to post in this thread in this forum about it.

*?SOME BUNGSNOIPE SUCKED UP A SOCK & ROYALLY SCREWED UP THE VACUUM CLEANER ERROR IN 12288
READY.*


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'm pretty sure it hasn't been touched on but I was in Big Lots today and found Dorcy 9LED 3AAA lights that bear a resembles to the Garrity 9LED 3AAA. 

The head seems to be glued on well and I have not forced it. I got two of them and one is slightly less blue and SLIGHTLY brighter than the other.

I looked at the AC Delco keychain pair and of two packages the one on the left worked flaky or not at all while the one on the right worked perfectly.

I figure these Dorcy lights will be two more decent things to have when the power goes out.

Sorry for no pics but my OLD Sony FD90 has pretty much died.

The Dorcy is about 1/8th inch longer than a Garrity. About the same amount in head and tail diameter and the Dorcy is 'bumpier' as well.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I'm pretty sure it hasn't been touched on but I was in Big Lots today and found Dorcy 9LED 3AAA lights that bear a resembles to the Garrity 9LED 3AAA.
> ...
> The Dorcy is about 1/8th inch longer than a Garrity. About the same amount in head and tail diameter and the Dorcy is 'bumpier' as well.



Is this it?






I picked this guy up at Big Lots earlier today for $4.50.
It's the only Dorcy product I saw at the Federal Way WA. USA Big Lots store.
And I expect to have my evaluation of it finished early this Sunday morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Yep. That's the animal. I got a yellow and a blue one at the price you stated.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Dorcy L.E.D.*







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/dorcy9.htm

*?SOME BUNGSNOIPE RAN OVER A NAIL AND POPPED HIS TIRE ERROR IN 12288
READY.*


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Dorcy L.E.D. K2 Luxeon*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/dorcy56.htm

*?SOME DARWIN AWARDS CANDIDATE HIT A TENNIS SHOE AND ROYALLY SCREWED UP THE WEED EATER ERROR IN 3072
READY.*


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Field & Stream Emergency Blinking Spotlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/fnsspot.htm
This product *DOES* have a flashlight built into it, so I believe it to be kosher to post in this thread in this forum about it.

This product was only partially functional, so I issued (at once) the dreadful "Zero Stars - Whip Out Your Ding-A-Ling or Sit on the Water Closet and Piddle On It" rating and appended its listings on my website with the even more dreadful "



" icon.



- at least until I can get it replaced with a good one.

*?SOME BUNGSNOIPE SUCKED UP A HIGH-HEELED SHOE & ROYALLY SCREWED UP THE VACUUM CLEANER ERROR IN 2048
READY.*


----------



## gchand

Hi Craig, 

Did you mean http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/fnsspot.htm for the 
Field & Stream light review as opposed to 
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/fnsligh2.htm?

Thanks again for your fine reviews!

George


----------



## The_LED_Museum

You're absolutely correct - thank you :thanks: for pointing out that boo-boo!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: LED Cap Light*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/enerhat1.htm

*?SOME DILLWEED SHOVED SCOTTOWELS DOWN THE DRAIN AND ROYALLY STUFFED UP THE LAVATORY ERROR IN 16384
READY.*


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: River Rock 1xAA 1W LED Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty/rr2-1.htm

*?SOME TOTAL BUTTMUNCH SUCKED UP LIQUID HAND SOAP AND ROYALLY SCREWED UP THE VACUUM CLEANER ERROR IN 2048
READY.*


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Star Trek ''Communicator'' Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty1/startrek.htm

*?SOME TOTAL BUNGSNOIPE RAN OVER A CAN AND ROYALLY SCREWED UP THE LAWNMOWER ERROR IN 8192
READY.*


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: ACDelco Industrial Flashlight*






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty1/acdelco2.htm

*?SOME BUNGSNOID (A TRUE BUTTHAT) VACUUMED UP A CURSOR AND ROYALLY SCREWED UP THE VACUUM CLEANER ERROR IN 53281
READY.*


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*New evaluation: Life+Gear Glow Red Lightstick*











http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twenty1/whis22.htm

*?MR. TRADER VIC'S DRUG TEST CAME BACK POSITIVE AND ROYALLY FRACKED UP HIS JOB ERROR IN 53272
READY.*


----------



## Unforgiven

Continued


----------

